# Chainsaw powered car!!



## Muddy (Jun 21, 2007)

G'day everyone from Sydney Downunder!!

I have been referenced to this site from another forum...
I am trying to contact Washingtonhotsaws.com
But every time I try, the site seems to be down.

I am building a Radio Controlles Drag Car, it's powered by a Poulon 2500

I have had a good mate of mine make a pipe for it.....sounds good when I crack the throttle!

Is there a way of contacting Washington Hot Saws?

I need to find out about chainsaw engines a little more

seems so far to be thebest low cost, punchy, lightweight powerplant for my creation


Have a look 

http://www.rcuniverse.com/forum/m_5767129/tm.htm


bye for now


----------



## TDunk (Jun 21, 2007)

Dean is the guy your going to want to talk to, i think there is a number on the website you can call him at, but don't quote me on that


----------



## Sprig (Jun 21, 2007)

Hiya & Welcome!

Your dragster is simply freakin' awesome! A fantastic project and superbly executed too. I just read through the posts on the RC site and have it bookmarked for future updates, great pics btw, really nice to see what goes into a hobby like that, thanks!

 :rockn:  



Serge


----------



## rb_in_va (Jun 21, 2007)

Last time I talked to Dean he was super busy. Be patient though. I've heard good things about his work.


----------



## OilHead (Jun 21, 2007)

Go to ????????.com you will find the phone # over there. Last word was he was in the process of moving & is in the shop a few hours a day late after noon P.S.T. The last # I'm showing was 360-785-0533 that was 04-03-2007.


----------



## Muddy (Jun 23, 2007)

Thanks, guys, for your help. I now want to pick your collective brains..... what's the toughest engine out there??
What I mean is, what platform stands up to heavy abuse after being modified to a near death experience????

I want to make my next powerplant a "grenade" also, but an industrial version that will take what I plan to dish out to it


----------



## Muddy (Jun 23, 2007)

Sprig said:


> Hiya & Welcome!
> 
> Your dragster is simply freakin' awesome! A fantastic project and superbly executed too. I just read through the posts on the RC site and have it bookmarked for future updates, great pics btw, really nice to see what goes into a hobby like that, thanks!
> 
> ...



Thanks for the rap, Sprig.

It's always good to know people out there appreciate something out of the normal.

I have a barrage of engine information to research thanks to this site, maybe it's an unfair advantage to my R/C mates on the other threads???

Most radio control guys swear by a brand called "Zenoah"

It's the hobby (race) version of an engine produced by Komatsu

I have also heard of guys using Homelite engines in Boats (marinised versions)

with good results.

I also know some custom builders use chainsaw engines, as they have good "punch"........an ability to move the model car out of the "hole shot" position.

I also see "Tanaka" as a brand we use, It has been used on personal Scooters, with good useable power.

I just want to see what else is out there, as you never know, a Forestry engine may well absolutely KILL a hobby engine as far as performance is concerned...............God knows, I NEED POWER!!!!


----------



## OilHead (Jun 23, 2007)

Motor cycle engine. Dont know about where you are but here people are buildin saws with bike engines. Mill & drill as needed to fit. BMW or bultaco depending on whats available. 250 class you name it.


----------



## Muddy (Feb 16, 2008)

OilHead said:


> Motor cycle engine. Dont know about where you are but here people are buildin saws with bike engines. Mill & drill as needed to fit. BMW or bultaco depending on whats available. 250 class you name it.



Too big'n'heavy, dude.
I saw a guy got hold of a Solo 90cc and made his own crankcase, tough!!!
I pulled finger at Xmas, and I'm creating a body for it now


----------



## sawinredneck (Feb 16, 2008)

I know the Stihls are fairly easy to find in Aussie land, not sure about Huskies though.
Bullet proof? I would love to sell you on Shinndawia, but good luck finding them, and 75cc is as big as it gets.

If you could find an old Stihl 066 and get the Big bore kit and mod it, YEA BABY!!!!!
Lighter yet, is an 046 with a Big bore kit, right at 80cc, and they can be made to scream!!!

The old Poulan's are neat, but low on rev's by todays standards, and harder than a witches :censored: to mod!!!

Wery nice work!


----------



## Muddy (May 2, 2008)

thanks...got any info on the 046?? to get a big bore kit to 80cc sounds like where I need to go next...

by the way, I have posted my progress up until last week on youtube..guess I've finally joined the digital age!  

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=itBLS9o01oE

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zMUD68uqSxc


----------

